# Miller's Pond - 09/25/2010



## MR. evil (Sep 27, 2010)

Great time at Miller’s Pond with Trev on Saturday. We pretty much had the place to ourselves. Miller’s has quickly become my favorite spot to ride in CT, and is tied with Batchelor street as my favorite spot to ride period. The place is the definition of technical. Regardless of the endless skinnies, drops & rollers, you have to work for everything. Good Stuff!!!!



First roller on the red trail close to the parking lot followed by a nice 30” drop down trail a few feet. It doesn’t look very steep in this picture, but its kind of steep. The drop is nothing but the roller always gets my heart racing. 








Take #2 of Trev hitting Mondeo’s drop. If you want to know why we call it that check out Mondeo’s avatar






Take #15 of me hitting Mondeo’s drop. I think Trev was annoyed that I missed his first attempt. So he made me hit this thing about 8 or 9 times before he got one decent blurry pic. 





Deceivingly tricky rock line





Boulder Roller: Took me several minutes starting down this thing to work up the nerve. From there on out I was killing the skinnies and log rides. It’s amazing what a little confidence will do for you.





Another fun rock pile.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 27, 2010)

Gingers Log
How do you make a log ride any harder…..add a step down. We must have session this thing for 30 minutes, and it goes on forever. my best run was about 25 feet past the step down.  Towards the end of this thing is a 24” gap. Not sure how you do that, we didn’t exactly get that far. But we got close.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Sep 29, 2010)

So many cool line......nice!


----------



## Trev (Oct 1, 2010)

Our route: 
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=829216&code=341493646ed6a26279c11d8aa9c286d6


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Trev said:


> Our route:
> http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=829216&code=341493646ed6a26279c11d8aa9c286d6



Thanks for promptly posting up the info!


----------



## Trev (Oct 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for promptly posting up the info!



Well, this is a dick waving post, figured it wasn't getting much attention anyhow.

rofl.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 1, 2010)

Are either of you guys riding that stuff clipless?

That everytrail website is pretty cool.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Are either of you guys riding that stuff clipless?



The dude in the black(Trev) is running clipless, Tim(mr.evil) runs flats.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Are either of you guys riding that stuff clipless?
> 
> That everytrail website is pretty cool.



I wouldn't have any problems doing this stuff clipped in......now. BUT I would have never tried any of this type of stuff in the first place had it not been for platform pedals.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2010)

I was shocked when insaw this ride was only 5 miles. We sessioned alot and these trails are mucho techy, but my entire body was so spent by the end I would have never thought it was only  5 miles. With out a doubt the most taxing 5 miles I have ever done....except for the 5 miles I did with Austin at Lynn Woods.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Are either of you guys riding that stuff clipless?
> 
> That everytrail website is pretty cool.




Yea, I picked up some new pedals this year, with adjustable ejection levels.. heh. Much much better then the Crankbro Egg Beaters I was 'talked into' buying last year.

Much more comfortable with the clipless that I can get out of without thinking, and the fact they are clipless for general riding.

I did ride flats for a bit at the end of last year and beginning of this year. I had though that would be the way to go, however, I am back on the clipless and enjoying them thoroughly.

At one point I liked the flats more, because I had a bit more confidence when trying out new stunts etc... ya know.. faster foot to ground to stop falling etc.. less of a threat.

Not an issue with the spd clipless though..  easy off... easy on...


----------

